# Barlow - My new Savannah



## ja3hawk (Nov 14, 2011)

We'll see if this works right! Below is my new kitten Barlow. He is a black Savannah F5. He is just getting used to our home but everyday his personality gets better and better. I can't speak to his size just yet but I think he will end up in the 12-16 pound range. We will see!


----------



## Dorky_GiGi (Nov 7, 2011)

Adorable kitty. Reminds me of a cat that I had years back.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Very cute!


----------



## ja3hawk (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks! In the right light you can see his spots that's normally a trait to the Savannahs. I'm told they will be come more visible as he gets older.


----------



## wondercat (Oct 11, 2011)

awww he looks adorable!!


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

I didn't know there were black Savannah cats. He is beautiful!!! 8O


----------



## ja3hawk (Nov 14, 2011)

Lenkolas said:


> I didn't know there were black Savannah cats. He is beautiful!!! 8O


Yep. Its obviously a recessive trait but I actually prefer them. They had a silver one too? You could actually see the markings on it. The black ones, are harder to see. From straight on, the pointy ears are a dead giveaway.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

I was checking some pics. Silver ones are just amazing. Like a white bengal tiger.

I look forward to seeing more pics of your baby! Congrats!!


----------



## SomeRandomChick (Sep 11, 2011)

He' gorgeous! I haven't seen too many melanistic Savannahs - he is special!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

I LOVE Savannahs!!! They are my dream cat breed.  Your little guy is really beautiful...can't wait to see him full grown!


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Aww very pretty!


----------

